# Need Some Help---Eating Problems



## iluvmyhaley (Nov 17, 2009)

Hey Everyone-

This is my first post and I think this topic may have been addressed before, but I'm looking for some specific advise.

I have a Havanese (named Haley) and she is 13 months old. We have had some major issues with her picky eating and digestion/soft stools.

We finally figured out the digestion issues (we eliminated giving her more than 1-2 small treats for obediance per day and we switched to Origin dog food). 

Now we are dealing with an EXTREMELY Picky eater. She's always been a picky eater since we got her, but she would always eat some of her kibble. However, all of the kibbles we had her on were giving her diahrea--so we would combine some cooked chicken with her kibble to help her eat/harden her stools. Finally after finding origin she actually cleaned her bowl and ate all her kibble.

However, she now refuses to eat her kibble...if we put some chicken or cheese in the bowl she will pick through the kibble and only eat the human food. 

I'm worried that she's not eating enough and I'm not sure what to do.

She's still pooping and her stools are still hard (thank-god!). 

Any suggestions??

Sorry for the long post!

Josiah


----------

